# How to get a primer out of a shot shell



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

how do I extract the primer from my shotgun shells?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

All reloading presses I am familiar with will push them out at the resizing station. If you're talking about live primers, for whatever reason, don't try it. You couldn't reuse them anyway. Burl


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks.
no they're not live.

is there a way todoit manually?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Screw driver and a mallet? oke:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

A piece of 1x2 with a 1/4" hole drilled in it to support the shell and give the primer space to drop. Then a small punch and a hammer of some sort should do the trick.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Or poke it with a stick....(I love this emoticon, lol) oke:


----------

